# Help with first bigger bid



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hey guys so I have just been doing small drives never anything like this and just wanted to know how I should go about bidding it for a 2 in trigger? It feels a lot different than just $60 for a little a drive. Yes I am insured. It's about 25,000 square feet anything would be helpful.


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dom200 said:


> Hey guys so I have just been doing small drives never anything like this and just wanted to know how I should go about bidding it for a 2 in trigger? It feels a lot different than just $60 for a little a drive. Yes I am insured. It's about 25,000 square feet anything would be helpful.
> 
> View attachment 186321


Located in Southeast pa, just plowing at the side no walks


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

anyone ???


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

What are you using for equipment? How long do you think it will take you?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dom200 said:


> Hey guys so I have just been doing small drives never anything like this and just wanted to know how I should go about bidding it for a 2 in trigger? It feels a lot different than just $60 for a little a drive. Yes I am insured. It's about 25,000 square feet anything would be helpful.
> 
> View attachment 186321


 What region are you in and how long do you think it will take you with the equipment you have in mind to perform the service.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Drock78 said:


> What are you using for equipment? How long do you think it will take you?


You beat me to it. :laugh:


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Drock78 said:


> What are you using for equipment? How long do you think it will take you?


8 ft western plow just me and another guy in the truck. I was thinking about an hour every time we come out so we would be pushing about 2-3 inches of snow.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Straight blade? Wings? You are probably in the ballpark at an hour. Probably a little less after a few times. I'd say no less than $100 per push and add another $20 for 4-6" and another 20 for 6-8" ?


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Drock78 said:


> Straight blade? Wings? You are probably in the ballpark at an hour. Probably a little less after a few times. I'd say no less than $100 per push and add another $20 for 4-6" and another 20 for 6-8" ?


I wrote up a quote what do you think? Too high?


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

I have a few others from this client but this is by far the biggest.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

If you can get that more power to you. I know rates are different for different areas. I'd love to get that much for 25,000 sqft


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Okay thanks maybe Ill revise it, any others opinions?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dom200 said:


> I wrote up a quote what do you think? Too high?
> View attachment 186328


Very High, What region are you in? Must be a high rent district to bid that much.


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

FredG said:


> Very High, What region are you in? Must be a high rent district to bid that much.


good to know!! yeah I will change it. what did you have in mind for pricing? im in lower PA


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dom200 said:


> good to know!! yeah I will change it. what did you have in mind for pricing? im in lower PA


 Why do you need two guys in one truck? Are you spreading?


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

FredG said:


> Why do you need two guys in one truck? Are you spreading?


yes and we have sidewalks to do at other places.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dom200 said:


> yes and we have sidewalks to do at other places.


See if you can get $120.00 to plow and $140.00 to spread salt. I'm not from your area, I don't know if that is spot on. Good Luck.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Don't know your area, but my guess is 150.00 to plow.


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

FredG said:


> See if you can get $120.00 to plow and $140.00 to spread salt. I'm not from your area, I don't know if that is spot on. Good Luck.


$120 every 2 inches? or 0-2 $120 then 4-2 $150? 
PS you dont know how much this help means to me so thanks!!!


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Don't know your area, but my guess is 150.00 to plow.


$150 every 2 inches??


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Dom200 said:


> $150 every 2 inches??


No you ain't getting that, then adjust your pricing. As I said, do not know your area. And two guys in the truck, helper, partner?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dom200 said:


> $120 every 2 inches? or 0-2 $120 then 4-2 $150?
> PS you dont know how much this help means to me so thanks!!!


1 or 2'', You can tier the inches as you wish. Never done much of that tier stuff. 1 or 2'' I'm late.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Little more then half an acre... Maybe $95-$120 range for a lot push... $100/125 lot salt...


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

FredG said:


> 1 or 2'', You can tier the inches as you wish. Never done much of that tier stuff. 1 or 2'' I'm late.


so if it's a 2 in trigger then $120 every two inches right?


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Little more then half an acre... Maybe $95-$120 range for a lot push... $100/125 lot salt...


Thank you. as I asked Fred if it's a two in trigger $120 every time I come out?


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

so something like this or am i doing it wrong?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dom200 said:


> View attachment 186329
> 
> 
> so something like this or am i doing it wrong?


It either a 1" or a 2" trigger not 1-2".. One or the other...


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> It either a 1" or a 2" trigger not 1-2".. One or the other...


So i should say i will come out every 2 inches for $120? is that how this works? If he wants a 2 inch trigger?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Dom200 said:


> I have a few others from this client but this is by far the biggest.


So how much are you getting for those


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dom200 said:


> So i should say i will come out every 2 inches for $120? is that how this works? If he wants a 2 inch trigger?


Yes


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

quigleysiding said:


> So how much are you getting for those


$50-$90


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dom200 said:


> $50-$90


Here is another one


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

quigleysiding said:


> So how big are those .


 that one is about 10,000 square feet probably three pushes straight to the back


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Should be able to figure a price comparing the other work. Are they all close together


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

You can’t ensure the lot will be plowed every 2” 
Sometimes it accumulates faster than that

120 for 0-2
150 for 2.1-6
180 for 6.1-9
And so on ...

The incremental thing will work better


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> You can't ensure the lot will be plowed every 2"
> Sometimes it accumulates faster than that
> 
> 120 for 0-2
> ...


 Is that not the time you let it pile up and make some real money with a loader?


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

How about this????


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Still too much?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Dom200 said:


> Still too much?


Yea
You're incremental jump is too much


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

This might seem like a dumb question but why this tier thing? I want x per hour, time in time out don't trust me try the next guy.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Chineau said:


> This might seem like a dumb question but why this tier thing? I want x per hour, time in time out don't trust me try the next guy.


 It's not a dumb question. Some guys like to put tiers in there bids I do not. If it's snowing so hard I can't get around my route to meet my trigger I would open them up enough for emergency vehicles. Then clean everything up with the loader at $200. 225. per Hr. This was stated in my bid.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Not everyone is going to give you carte Blanche to drive around and make money however you see fit according to your mood.

Tiered pricing gives the customer a billing they can expect 

By the time they get the bill they’re thinking “it was 8 inches why do I have a bill for $600”
If you like hung up bills while customers are explained why the bill looks the way it is... 
go for it 

Otherwise 
Plowing with your truck or loader is up to you 
If one is faster/makes more money use it.

The bill doesn’t change to plant a tree if you do it by hand or with an excavator.

The customer is paying for service during a weather event 
They don’t care the tools you use to do it. 

This is like the riding lawn mower vs the push mower
If you told the customer it will be more expensive to use the bigger machine, they’re going to insist you use the smaller one.

So just give them a price for what they can argue (inches of snow) and donit jow ot suits you.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> Not everyone is going to give you carte Blanche to drive around and make money however you see fit according to your mood.
> 
> Tiered pricing gives the customer a billing they can expect
> 
> ...


SKW I guess you never been questioned on inches? You want a ruler and a camera and back ground with picture of property every time you invoice. Knock your self out.  The only way this is the way it is, is in your mind. No different then last season when you came around. :hammerhead:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Furthermore we have a such thing as dedicated equipment. Without a loader and proof of ownership and most of the time on site you will not even be awarded the job.

So go ahead with your clients that don't care how you do it. Maybe a snow shovel will satisfy them if you can get the job done.


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

tpendagast said:


> You can't ensure the lot will be plowed every 2"
> Sometimes it accumulates faster than that
> 
> 120 for 0-2
> ...


No way I would clear 9 in of snow for $180 that's crazy. I would have to make 3 trips out there totaling like 3 hours for $180 that's $60 an hour before gas.... I sent him a quote so I'll see what he says maybe I'm crazy but I guess we will see


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Dom200 said:


> No way I would clear 9 in of snow for $180 that's crazy. I would have to make 3 trips out there totaling like 3 hours for $180 that's $60 an hour before gas.... I sent him a quote so I'll see what he says maybe I'm crazy but I guess we will see


Why would you have to make three trips to clear 9 inches of snow?

If the storm takes that long to accumulate and you make 3 trips you'd bill three times for what was there when you got there

Dumps so fast you can't get to it fast enough and there's 9" out there push it with a loader

The pricing isn't solid

I don't know the lot 
The increments are the example

But you're a not going to get the jobs at the rates you're hoping to


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

tpendagast said:


> Why would you have to make three trips to clear 9 inches of snow?
> 
> If the storm takes that long to accumulate and you make 3 trips you'd bill three times for what was there when you got there
> 
> ...


Right so if I went out 3 times at $130 a pop that's $400 which is about what I said


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

FredG said:


> Furthermore we have a such thing as dedicated equipment. Without a loader and proof of ownership and most of the time on site you will not even be awarded the job.
> 
> So go ahead with your clients that don't care how you do it. Maybe a snow shovel will satisfy them if you can get the job done.


The job in question isn't going to "require" a loader 
It's not very big 
The person bidding it has only done driveways for an example

Question on inches is solved with official weather reports

However 
MOST people are aware of what fell when it's all said and done 
It's not all that common to get in spitting matches over inches unless you're running around flubbing numbers


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Dom200 said:


> Right so if I went out 3 times at $130 a pop that's $400 which is about what I said


What I'm saying is you can't giarantee you will be able to push every 2" inches

A route may take you longer to complete than the period of time it takes for 4 or 6 inches to collect 
Or that much could fall over night and you've got it cleared in one pass by morning 
Not three


----------



## Dom200 (Nov 15, 2018)

tpendagast said:


> What I'm saying is you can't giarantee you will be able to push every 2" inches
> 
> A route may take you longer to complete than the period of time it takes for 4 or 6 inches to collect
> Or that much could fall over night and you've got it cleared in one pass by morning
> Not three


I understand welp I already sent it so I guess I'm f***ed


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dom200 said:


> I understand welp I already sent it so I guess I'm f***ed


 Your not in any trouble. I promised myself I would not respond to this post but no one was responding I thought I would try to help you out.

I'm done responding here, Someone that shows up every 8 months got everything discombobulated as always. Check who is giving you advice, Meaning notable members and maybe likes. Not the trolls that pop in with all this vast knowledge.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

tpendagast said:


> Not everyone is going to give you carte Blanche to drive around and make money however you see fit according to your mood.
> 
> Tiered pricing gives the customer a billing they can expect
> 
> ...


You're correct not everyone is ment to be my customer, my two and three year contracts seem to be working for me, hope how you do it works for you.


----------

